# Parliamo di Walter White



## Fantastica (12 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me in tema di tradimento, Breaking Bad ha molto da dire; ma anche in un tot non scarso di altri temi.
Per cominciare, quest'uomo vi "piace"? Lo "capite"? Lo apprezzate? Lo giustificate?
Che sensazioni avete provato nei suoi confronti.

Io l'ho detestato da quasi subito, e non perché fabbricasse metanfetamina...
Il mio uomo -e anche il mio amante- invece lo hanno stimato.

Si discute


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me in tema di tradimento, Breaking Bad ha molto da dire; ma anche in un tot non scarso di altri temi.
> Per cominciare, quest'uomo vi "piace"? Lo "capite"? Lo apprezzate? Lo giustificate?
> Che sensazioni avete provato nei suoi confronti.
> 
> ...


E' uno dei fictional character più azzeccati e meglio interpretati di sempre, tanto da essere comparso persino in qualche classifica Forbes (o giù di lì) tra i personaggi più influenti del pianeta. 

Ovviamente, umanamente parlando, è da pena capitale.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' uno dei fictional character più azzeccati e meglio interpretati di sempre, tanto da essere comparso persino in qualche classifica Forbes (o giù di lì) tra i personaggi più influenti del pianeta.
> 
> Ovviamente, umanamente parlando, è da pena capitale.


Ne deduco che l'hai detestato WW... Sbaglio? Umanamente, chi lo difende dice proprio che "umanamente" è difendibile. È un essere umano come tanti, medio, con le frustrazioni che abbiamo tutti, con talenti che abbiamo tutti, insomma, non si può giudicare male, perché ci assomiglia. A me non assomiglia uno che crede di agire in nome della famiglia col risultato di distruggerla anche solo mentendo CONTINUAMENTE.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ne deduco che l'hai detestato WW... Sbaglio? Umanamente, chi lo difende dice proprio che "umanamente" è difendibile. È un essere umano come tanti, medio, con le frustrazioni che abbiamo tutti, con talenti che abbiamo tutti, insomma, non si può giudicare male, perché ci assomiglia. A me non assomiglia uno che crede di agire in nome della famiglia col risultato di distruggerla anche solo mentendo CONTINUAMENTE.


Mettiamola così: ho adorato Heisenberg. L'ho trovato un personaggio sublime, confronto al quale l'Innominato è un chierichetto. WW, invece, ha scelto il male ogni volta che gli è convenuto ed è stato nelle condizioni di farlo. E spesso per futili motivi (orgoglio, rivendicazione, frustrazione). 

Quindi, Heisenberg lo metto nell'Olimpo dei villain d'ogni tempo, WW sulla sedia elettrica.


----------



## banshee (12 Agosto 2015)

Che bel 3d!
Che dire.....ho provato una serie di sensazioni contrastanti nel suoi confronti. Mi ha fatto tenerezza, pena, rabbia, l'ho ammirato per la tenacia e per il "bene superiore" per cui ha lottato e l'ho detestato quando ha scelto il male per i suoi scopi (un episodio su tutti, l'avvelenamento del bambino)
Ho pensato "IMMENSO" nella fine di Gus, ho pensato "BASTARDO" nel deserto con Jesse......
Poliedrico, sfaccettato, affascinante e disturbante. Quoto Giorgio, il miglior personaggio di sempre a mio parere!


----------



## banshee (12 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ne deduco che l'hai detestato WW... Sbaglio? Umanamente, chi lo difende dice proprio che "umanamente" è difendibile. È un essere umano come tanti, medio, con le frustrazioni che abbiamo tutti, con talenti che abbiamo tutti, insomma, non si può giudicare male, perché ci assomiglia. A me non assomiglia uno che crede di agire in nome della famiglia col risultato di distruggerla anche solo mentendo CONTINUAMENTE.


Diciamo che è umanamente perdonabile è comprensibile fino a che va avanti per la famiglia. Ma a un certo punto "svolta" e non lo fa più per loro, ma per se stesso e per diventare il migliore, per costruire l'impero. Da lì è deprecabile..


----------



## Fantastica (12 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Diciamo che è umanamente perdonabile è comprensibile fino a che va avanti per la famiglia. Ma a un certo punto "svolta" e non lo fa più per loro, ma per se stesso e per diventare il migliore, per costruire l'impero. Da lì è deprecabile..


Io l'ho apprezzato solo nell'ultima puntata, nel dialogo con Skyler: 
"Tutto quello che ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo..."
"Se dici un'altra volta che l'hai fatto per la famiglia..."
"No, l'ho fatto per me. Mi sono sentito... vivo"

Io che lo facesse solo per sé l'avevo capito dalle prime puntate e detestavo la sua insistenza ipocrita, a pelle.
Mi stava antipatico. L'ho odiato quando ha lasciato morire la ragazza di Jesse in overdose. Lì e da lì l'ho odoato irrimediabilmente.


----------



## banshee (12 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io l'ho apprezzato solo nell'ultima puntata, nel dialogo con Skyler:
> "Tutto quello che ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo..."
> "Se dici un'altra volta che l'hai fatto per la famiglia..."
> "No, l'ho fatto per me. Mi sono sentito... vivo"
> ...


No io no  sono andata a fasi e momenti, ho provato sensazioni altalenanti. L'ho odiato quando ha lasciato morire Jane e con il mughetto al bambino, m'ha fatto rabbia quando ha continuato nonostante tutto, ma l'ho apprezzato con Gus e all'inizio con Tuko...
Diciamo che anche Jesse ho odiato a tratti....


----------



## Spot (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me in tema di tradimento, Breaking Bad ha molto da dire; ma anche in un tot non scarso di altri temi.
> Per cominciare, quest'uomo vi "piace"? Lo "capite"? Lo apprezzate? Lo giustificate?
> Che sensazioni avete provato nei suoi confronti.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che di fronte ad un personaggio costruito così bene di istintivamente sospendo qualsiasi giudizio sul punto di vista umano.
Però... una certa empatia verso la figura dell'inetto che cerca riscatto. Ovviamente con l'evolvere del personaggio l'allontanamento emotivo è inevitabile 
Inoltre ne ho ammirato profondamente la capacità di calcolo e l'ambizione.

...ovviamente perché si tratta di un personaggio fittizio. Se dovessi pensare a una figura del genere al di là della finzione narrativa probabilmente lo troverei esclusivamente deprecabile.


Amore incondizionato per Jesse, invece. Ma non per niente lui è una figura molto umana, mentre WW più si va avanti con la storia più diventa una sorta di... boh, divinità perversa?


Riguardo al tema del tradimento.. direi che nei confronti della sua famiglia WW è sicuramente un traditore e un manipolatore, della peggior specie. Non che dalla storia si evinca che l'amore per moglie e figli sia fasullo, anzi, ma impallidisce nei confronti dell'amore per sé stesso/brama di potere, che è il vero motore di tutta la storia. Cosa che per me era palese già dai primissimi episodi.

PS: bel tema!!


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Diciamo che di fronte ad un personaggio costruito così bene di istintivamente sospendo qualsiasi giudizio sul punto di vista umano.
> Però... una certa empatia verso la figura dell'inetto che cerca riscatto. Ovviamente con l'evolvere del personaggio l'allontanamento emotivo è inevitabile
> Inoltre ne ho ammirato profondamente la capacità di calcolo e l'ambizione.
> 
> ...


Come siamo tutti diversi  io non l'ho vista la brama di potere all'inizio. L'ho vista svilupparsi piano piano, contemporaneamente alla sua discesa nel lato oscuro....
Jesse a volte l'avrei preso a schiaffi. Ma forse mi ha fatto rabbia perché troppo fragile..


----------



## Spot (13 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *Come siamo tutti diversi*  io non l'ho vista la brama di potere all'inizio. L'ho vista svilupparsi piano piano, contemporaneamente alla sua discesa nel lato oscuro....
> Jesse a volte l'avrei preso a schiaffi. Ma forse mi ha fatto rabbia perché troppo fragile..


Vero 
Hai ragione però, c'è un evoluzione anche da quel punto di vista. Non parte come brama di potere, parte come desiderio di riscatto e autoaffermazione. Però non ti so dire da che puntata ho avuto questa impressione, l'ho guardato l'anno scorso credo 
Invece Jesse non l'ho percepito come un debole, ma come un ragazzo che si è trovato in qualcosa troppo grande per lui. Diciamo che se dovessi tradurla in un sentimento mi suscitava una sorta di istinto di protezione.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Mi avete convinto. Guarderò Breaking bad.
Però perché se io accenno a un scena vengo lapidata e voi raccontate tutto?


----------



## Spot (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi avete convinto. Guarderò Breaking bad.
> Però perché se io accenno a un scena vengo lapidata e voi raccontate tutto?


E' la dura legge dello spoiler :rotfl:
Brava. Assolutamente da vedere.


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi avete convinto. Guarderò Breaking bad.
> Però perché se io accenno a un scena vengo lapidata e voi raccontate tutto?


Ah guarda...io dovevo vederlo, m'è passata la voglia...
Odio gli spoiler...


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi avete convinto. Guarderò Breaking bad.
> Però perché se io accenno a un scena vengo lapidata e voi raccontate tutto?


.....io ero convinta l'avessero visto tutti! Sorry!!!
Comunque ti assicuro che gli spoiler non incidono minimamente sulla trama :up:


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah guarda...io dovevo vederlo, m'è passata la voglia...
> Odio gli spoiler...


Ma non l'avevi visto??? Io ero rimasta che io dovevo vedere la 5 di GOT e tu BB!!! Pensavo avessi finito e eri passata a Penny!


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma non l'avevi visto??? Io ero rimasta che io dovevo vedere la 5 di GOT e tu BB!!! Pensavo avessi finito e eri passata a Penny!


No macchè, ancora devo iniziarlo!!!
Ora mi stavo finendo di guardare True Detective2, dopo aver finito la seconda stagione di Penny!


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No macchè, ancora devo iniziarlo!!!
> Ora mi stavo finendo di guardare True Detective2, dopo aver finito la seconda stagione di Penny!


Vedilo! Tanto ste cose che abbiamo spoilerato non incidono sulla trama


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .....io ero convinta l'avessero visto tutti! Sorry!!!
> Comunque ti assicuro che gli spoiler non incidono minimamente sulla trama :up:


Ma a me non disturba nessuna anticipazione, anzi mi fanno apprezzare meglio il lavoro di sceneggiatura e regia.
Anche vedendo Jesus Christ Superstar sapevo come finiva.:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No macchè, ancora devo iniziarlo!!!
> Ora mi stavo finendo di guardare True Detective2, dopo aver finito la seconda stagione di Penny!


Allora alla fine...
 :carneval:


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a me non disturba nessuna anticipazione, anzi mi fanno apprezzare meglio il lavoro di sceneggiatura e regia.
> Anche vedendo Jesus Christ Superstar sapevo come finiva.:carneval:


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Comunque sono convinta, per quel poco che ti "conosco" qui sopra, che ti piacerà parecchio BB... :up: poi ci dirai!!


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora alla fine...
> :carneval:


MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTA!!!!


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTA!!!!


Comunque io ho evitato Twitter, Fb e simili per non sapere nulla di GOT e alla fine ho evitato gli spoiler!
Invece lunedì a cena con amici m hanno fatto involontariamente un mega spoiler su Grey's Anatomy. Volevo menarli :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTA!!!!


Qui commenti sulla fine e link con critiche che non condivido. Segnatelo per dopo http://www.ilpost.it/2015/08/12/finale-true-detective-citazioni/


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui commenti sulla fine e link con critiche che non condivido. Segnatelo per dopo http://www.ilpost.it/2015/08/12/finale-true-detective-citazioni/


Perfetto!!! Ti ringrazio...
Mi mancano le ultime due puntate...


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Comunque io ho evitato Twitter, Fb e simili per non sapere nulla di GOT e alla fine ho evitato gli spoiler!
> Invece lunedì a cena con amici m hanno fatto involontariamente un mega spoiler su Grey's Anatomy. Volevo menarli :rotfl:


QUELLO SPOILER!?
Ho bestemmiato per giorni.


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> QUELLO SPOILER!?
> Ho bestemmiato per giorni.


Se. QUELLO. 
Lasciamo stare.......


----------



## geko (13 Agosto 2015)

Walter White secondo me è il miglior personaggio mai visto in una serie TV. Ha vacillato solo di fronte a Rust Cohle e Frank Underwood.


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Walter White secondo me è il miglior personaggio mai visto in una serie TV. Ha vacillato solo di fronte a Rust Cohle e Frank Underwood.


Quoto. Imbattibile per me....


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui commenti sulla fine e link con critiche che non condivido. Segnatelo per dopo http://www.ilpost.it/2015/08/12/finale-true-detective-citazioni/


Chi ha scritto quelle critiche al finale di stagione non ci ha capito un cazzo* e mi rinfocola l'odio verso chiunque.



EDIT: *trattasi di Luca Sofri. Non a caso.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Considerato che le scene finali hanno continuato a rimbalzare per mesi su qualsiasi circuito mediatico del pianeta, che poco dopo la fine dello show sono stati realizzati persino dei corti pubblicitari coi due protagonisti (uno passato alla finale del SB) che scimmiottavano se stessi, parodie e rifacimenti hanno invaso televisioni e internet, ecc ecc. Insomma...non si può pensare di proteggersi dagli spoiler subito o poco dopo la conclusione della miglior serie televisiva di sempre.

Solo la settimana scorsa, Repubblica dedicava un servizio a una caffetteria turca che ispirava locale e degustazioni a BB, con tanto di riferimento alla serie e ovvi spoiler...Insomma, come illudersi di non essere sfiorati in questi mesi da anticipazioni sulla vera sorte di....ok, taccio!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi ha scritto quelle critiche al finale di stagione non ci ha capito un cazzo* e mi rinfocola l'odio verso chiunque.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: *trattasi di Luca Sofri. Non a caso.


Non avevo visto l'autore, pensavo fosse un critico dilettante tipo Fantastica.

Luca Sofri è insopportabile quanto la moglie e perfino più del padre. Ma LC è una confraternita peggio di CL.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Comunque sono convinta, per quel poco che ti "conosco" qui sopra, che ti piacerà parecchio BB... :up: poi ci dirai!!


Anche io sono certa che Brunetta avrà molto da dirci se vedrà BB. Lo trova tutto in streaming e non a pagamento, se le può interessare.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io sono certa che Brunetta avrà molto da dirci se vedrà BB. Lo trova tutto in streaming e non a pagamento, se le può interessare.


Manco a dirlo, assolutamente in lingua originale.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io sono certa che Brunetta avrà molto da dirci se vedrà BB. Lo trova tutto in streaming e non a pagamento, se le può interessare.



Ho Sky.


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Considerato che le scene finali hanno continuato a rimbalzare per mesi su qualsiasi circuito mediatico del pianeta, che poco dopo la fine dello show sono stati realizzati persino dei corti pubblicitari coi due protagonisti (uno passato alla finale del SB) che scimmiottavano se stessi, parodie e rifacimenti hanno invaso televisioni e internet, ecc ecc. Insomma...non si può pensare di proteggersi dagli spoiler subito o poco dopo la conclusione della miglior serie televisiva di sempre.
> 
> Solo la settimana scorsa, Repubblica dedicava un servizio a una caffetteria turca che ispirava locale e degustazioni a BB, con tanto di riferimento alla serie e ovvi spoiler...Insomma, come illudersi di non essere sfiorati in questi mesi da anticipazioni sulla vera sorte di....ok, taccio!


Io avevo visto ovunque le immagini di Gus (tu hai capito a quale scena mi riferisco [emoji6]) , avevo visto l'evoluzione fisica di WW, e sapevo anche cosa sarebbe diventato! Eppure me la sono goduta al mille per mille! A differenza di altre serie, in cui lo spoileraggio rovina e molto....tipo Grey's ..


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho Sky.


Noblesse oblige. Io nemmeno ce l'ho la TV, ribattezzata ultimamente qui da GA "La stupida".


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevo visto l'autore, pensavo fosse un critico dilettante tipo Fantastica.


Il tuo critico dilettante è stato anche professionista. Così, tanto per precisare.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero
> Hai ragione però, c'è un evoluzione anche da quel punto di vista. *Non parte come brama di potere, parte come desiderio di riscatto e autoaffermazione*. Però non ti so dire da che puntata ho avuto questa impressione, l'ho guardato l'anno scorso credo
> Invece Jesse non l'ho percepito come un debole, ma come un ragazzo che si è trovato in qualcosa troppo grande per lui. Diciamo che se dovessi tradurla in un sentimento mi suscitava una sorta di *istinto di protezione*.


Quoto su Jesse, anche a me lo ispirava, ma l'avrei ammazzato un paio di volte.
Sulla prima, io avrei detto che uno sfigato con un malinteso senso dell'orgoglio, si improvvisa.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto su Jesse, anche a me lo ispirava, ma l'avrei ammazzato un paio di volte.
> Sulla prima, io avrei detto che uno sfigato con un malinteso senso dell'orgoglio, si improvvisa.


Jesse...
Mi ha sempre fatto simpatia fin da subito, da quando scappava dalla finestra del suo primo laboratorio  (e Walter lo vede,  dalla macchina del cognato).
Ho cercato diverse volte su youtube la versione italiana della sua segreteria telefonica. ...ma non.l'ho mai trovata. 
Per chi ha visto breaking bad in italiano. ....
Parla in italiano il suo messaggio vocale? Cosa dice? 
Lui è il ragazzo del "bitch" onnipresente. 

Per quanto riguarda Walter, quando vede la ragazza di Jesse soffocarsi dal vomito  (e poi morire)....
Lui all'inizio reagisce umanamente. ...e' dispiaciuto e sta per reagire. ...poi la lascia morire perché Walter vuole bene a jessse. ...e sa bene che con lei non poteva fare una bella fine. ...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il tuo critico dilettante è stato anche professionista. Così, tanto per precisare.


Questo conferma che anche i professionisti non sono un granché :carneval:
E dai me l'hai servita :mexican:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Jesse...
> Mi ha sempre fatto simpatia fin da subito, da quando scappava dalla finestra del suo primo laboratorio  (e Walter lo vede,  dalla macchina del cognato).
> Ho cercato diverse volte su youtube la versione italiana della sua segreteria telefonica. ...ma non.l'ho mai trovata.
> Per chi ha visto breaking bad in italiano. ....
> ...


O piuttosto la lascia morire perché Jesse gli serve lucido. Però è vero che nei confronti di Jesse Walter è paterno. Jesse è un "figlio" meglio "riuscito" del suo, così come Heisenberg è meglio "riuscito" del fallito signor nessuno Mr.White.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo conferma che anche i professionisti non sono un granché :carneval:
> E dai me l'hai servita :mexican:


Auguri per il tuo compleanno, che è di questo periodo. Vedi che mica me la prendo, suscettibile proprio per niente


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Noblesse oblige. Io nemmeno ce l'ho la TV, ribattezzata ultimamente qui da GA "La stupida".


Vantiamoci di disquisire su opere dell'ingegno senza contribuire alla retribuzione di chi ci lavora.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> O piuttosto la lascia morire perché Jesse gli serve lucido. Però è vero che nei confronti di Jesse Walter è paterno. Jesse è un "figlio" meglio "riuscito" del suo, così come Heisenberg è meglio "riuscito" del fallito signor nessuno Mr.White.


Secondo me la seconda che hai detto. 
(Mi.manca meta' della quinta serie...) fino alla quarta serie,  Walter ha sempre avuto un sentimento paterno nei confronti di Jesse. 
Diverse volte ha avuto modo di liberarsene o di poter fare le cose senza di lui,  e non si capiva perché alcune volte si ostinava a tenersi Jesse,  anche quando quest'ultimo faceva cazzate immonde o si comportava da stupido teenager. E' il motivo per cui magari ad alcuni poteva dare sui nervi il Jesse iniziale, che con la sua incoscienza combinava solo guai. 
A me è piaciuto fin da subito, nonostante tutto 

Prima della morte della ragazza,  Walter litiga con Jesse perché sa che con I soldi guadagnati lui finira' per morire di eroina. 
Jesse viene supportato dalla ragazza e quindi Walter si sente frustrato e dispiaciuto.  Al bar incontrato il padre della ragazza e hanno una chiacchierata. ....Walter dice una cosa del tipo..."quando ami un ragazzo come un figlio e non puoi fare niente "....impotenza e frustrazione. 
Lui torna a casa di Jesse perché non accetta l'idea di perderlo cosi'....
Quando la ragazza muore. ...lui all'inizio ne è spaventato e sta per aiutarla. ....poi cambia idea, ma per amore di Jesse. ..secondo me. ...


----------



## geko (13 Agosto 2015)

"I'm not in danger, Skyler, I AM the danger! A guy opens his door and get shot, and you think that's me? No, I'M THE ONE WHO KNOCKS!"


----------



## Spot (13 Agosto 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Secondo me la seconda che hai detto.
> (Mi.manca meta' della quinta serie...) fino alla quarta serie,  Walter ha sempre avuto un sentimento paterno nei confronti di Jesse.
> Diverse volte ha avuto modo di liberarsene o di poter fare le cose senza di lui,  e non si capiva perché alcune volte si ostinava a tenersi Jesse,  anche quando quest'ultimo faceva cazzate immonde o si comportava da stupido teenager. E' il motivo per cui magari ad alcuni poteva dare sui nervi il Jesse iniziale, che con la sua incoscienza combinava solo guai.
> A me è piaciuto fin da subito, nonostante tutto
> ...


Non credo. 
Io penso che il sentimento paterno ci sia, però principalmente Jesse gli serva. E' l'unico di cui può davvero fidarsi, in fondo. Ed è in gamba, nonostante tutti i guai che combina inizialmente. E con la meth ci sa fare. Davvero difficile da sostituire, insomma. Se WW ci tenesse a lui in un modo esclusivamente paterno, non mostrerebbe tutto quell'interesse a coinvolgerlo nelle sue manovre.


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> "I'm not in danger, Skyler, I AM the danger! A guy opens his door and get shot, and you think that's me? No, I'M THE ONE WHO KNOCKS!"


:up: :up:


----------



## Alessandra (13 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Io penso che il sentimento paterno ci sia, però principalmente Jesse gli serva. E' l'unico di cui può davvero fidarsi, in fondo. Ed è in gamba, nonostante tutti i guai che combina inizialmente. E con la meth ci sa fare. Davvero difficile da sostituire, insomma. Se WW ci tenesse a lui in un modo esclusivamente paterno, non mostrerebbe tutto quell'interesse a coinvolgerlo nelle sue manovre.


Pero' la scena in cui muore la ragazza. ....
Uhm....forse la devo rivedere. ..
Però in quel momento l'ho interpretato come affetto e protezione. ..


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Però in quel momento l'ho interpretato come affetto e protezione. ..


Con la morte di lei, Heisenberg avrebbe ritrovato il suo secondo, che gli stava scivolando via "grazie" alla nuova relazione.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Agosto 2015)

E cosa mi dite delle scene di sesso  (chiamiamole cosi'....anche se non si vede niente ) tra Skyler e Walter? 
Una delle prime,  dove lei gli fa il regalo di compleanno. ....giustifica poi tutto il bisogno di sentirsi vivo di Walter...


----------



## Spot (13 Agosto 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Pero' la scena in cui muore la ragazza. ....
> Uhm....forse la devo rivedere. ..
> Però in quel momento l'ho interpretato come affetto e protezione. ..


Non sbagli. C'è un misto d'istinti. Poi ovviamente dipende dalla percezione dello spettatore. Le interpretazioni diverse derivano proprio dal fatto che il personaggio è sfaccettato.
Altra nota di merito per sceneggiatori e per l'attore.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Con la morte di lei, Heisenberg avrebbe ritrovato il suo secondo, che gli stava scivolando via "grazie" alla nuova relazione.


Vero....
Devo riguardarmelo. ...ero troppo presa a gustarmi quel figo di Jesse per vedere il resto. ...


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Con la morte di lei, Heisenberg avrebbe ritrovato il suo secondo, che gli stava scivolando via "grazie" alla nuova relazione.


Era anche preoccupato del ricatto, se non sbaglio...Jesse le aveva raccontato tutto e Jane aveva ricattato WW per avere la parte di Jesse con la minaccia di rivelare tutto a Skyler... Quindi WW era anche preoccupato di nuovi e magari continui ricatti della coppia da quel momento in avanti..


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Io penso che il sentimento paterno ci sia, però principalmente Jesse gli serva. E' l'unico di cui può davvero fidarsi, in fondo. Ed è in gamba, nonostante tutti i guai che combina inizialmente. E con la meth ci sa fare. Davvero difficile da sostituire, insomma. Se WW ci tenesse a lui in un modo esclusivamente paterno, non mostrerebbe tutto quell'interesse a coinvolgerlo nelle sue manovre.


Sono d'accordo. Ed è così vero, che quando Jesse è fuori gioco, Heisenberg si piglia quel chimico simpatico che poi sarà ammazzato. A WW interessa solo fare il chimico, alla fine, più ancora che fare i soldi. I soldi gli interessano nella misura in cui sono la rappresentazione fisica del suo valore. Infatti non riuscirà praticamente mai ad usarli!


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E cosa mi dite delle scene di sesso  (chiamiamole cosi'....anche se non si vede niente ) tra Skyler e Walter?
> Una delle prime,  dove lei gli fa il regalo di compleanno. ....giustifica poi tutto il bisogno di sentirsi vivo di Walter...


Ma infatti secondo me tutto questo amore per la famiglia è assolutamente ideologico in lui. Per amore della famiglia distrugge la sua famiglia. Non dimentichiamo poi che sulle prime, alla disgnosi di cancro conclamato, il signor White nemmeno vuole farsi aiutare. Vi pare uno che ama la sua famiglia uno che decide di lasciarsi morire pur di non chiedere aiuto?


----------



## Spot (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ed è così vero, che quando Jesse è fuori gioco, Heisenberg si piglia quel chimico simpatico che poi sarà ammazzato. A WW interessa solo fare il chimico, alla fine, più ancora che fare i soldi. I soldi gli interessano nella misura in cui sono la rappresentazione fisica del suo valore. Infatti non riuscirà praticamente mai ad usarli!


Vero  la questione per lui è primeggiare 

P.S. Alessandra, concordo col fatto che Jesse sia un figo.
Un po' bambinesco, ma pur sempre figo.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ed è così vero, che quando Jesse è fuori gioco, Heisenberg si piglia quel chimico simpatico che poi sarà ammazzato. A WW interessa solo fare il chimico, alla fine, più ancora che fare i soldi. I soldi gli interessano nella misura in cui sono la rappresentazione fisica del suo valore. Infatti non riuscirà praticamente mai ad usarli!


Uh è vero! Quel simpatico chimico. ....avevo dimenticato eppure mi è dispiaciuto molto per lui!

E' vero...Ww vuol solo fare il chimico. 
Ricordate I due episodi dove c'era una mosca in laboratorio? 
Jesse pensa sia pazzo. ...ma in seguito apprende tutto dal maestro. ...diventa pignolo anche lui. ....alla fine della serie e'bel lontano dal ragazzo che era,  quello che,  previsti tre gg in roulotte nel deserto,  aveva dimenticato acqua e solo pacchi di chips per pranzo e cena....


----------



## Fantastica (14 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero  la questione per lui è primeggiare
> 
> P.S. Alessandra, concordo col fatto che Jesse sia un figo.
> Un po' bambinesco, ma pur sempre figo.


Per me un paracarro è più seducente di Jesse. 
@Alessandra, non è che i tuoi amori fallimentari abbiano qualcosa a che fare col fatto che ti piacciono come Jesse?


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> "I'm not in danger, Skyler, I AM the danger! A guy opens his door and get shot, and you think that's me? No, I'M THE ONE WHO KNOCKS!"


.......

[video=youtube;8v3MT5kGpOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v3MT5kGpOo[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (14 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per me un paracarro è più seducente di Jesse.
> @Alessandra, non è che i tuoi amori fallimentari abbiano qualcosa a che fare col fatto che ti piacciono come Jesse?


Jesse non somiglia a nessuno dei miei ex.
Mi ricorda un po' me stessa,  quella che ero stata ai tempi del liceo. ... (una parte di me,  non al 100 per cento)


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E cosa mi dite delle scene di sesso  (chiamiamole cosi'....anche se non si vede niente ) tra Skyler e Walter?
> Una delle prime,  dove lei gli fa il regalo di compleanno. ....giustifica poi tutto il bisogno di sentirsi vivo di Walter...



aspetta quale? sai che non mi ricordo... io ricordo bene quando lui ricomincia a provare pulsioni sessuali e lo fanno in cucina... che lei si stranisce....


----------



## geko (14 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .......
> 
> [video=youtube;8v3MT5kGpOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v3MT5kGpOo[/video]



:bravooo:


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> :bravooo:


comunque quoto Giorgio foreva&eva, assolutamente in inglese :up: io ho visto le prime due in italiano e le altre in inglese e non c'è paragone...

@Alessandra: la segreteria di Jesse....sai che non mi ricordo cosa dice?


----------



## geko (14 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque quoto Giorgio foreva&eva, assolutamente in inglese :up: io ho visto le prime due in italiano e le altre in inglese e non c'è paragone...


Concordo. Sono anni ormai che non guardo una serie in italiano... anche i film, potendo scegliere, preferisco guardarli in lingua originale.


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo. Sono anni ormai che non guardo una serie in italiano... anche i film, potendo scegliere, preferisco guardarli in lingua originale.


io ho smesso per Grey's Anatomy :rotfl: già mal sopporto Meredith (ciao Passante ), poi doppiata da Giuppy Izzo...brrrr....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (14 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> "I'm not in danger, Skyler, I AM the danger! A guy opens his door and get shot, and you think that's me? No, I'M THE ONE WHO KNOCKS!"


Ecco, esempio perfetto di battuta di WW che a me fa pensare "quanto sei sfigato". Credo che come Jesse è drogato di roba che lo placa, Mr. White sia drogato di roba che lo agita: fabbrcare metanfetamina, essere il migliore in questo lo fa sentire importante ed è come un drogato, che non si accorge che ciò per cui si prodiga incessantemente non ha altro scopo che la riproduzione di se stesso e la sensazione che regala, nel suo caos quella di potenza. In questo modo, perde di vista il senso stesso del fare. E' fare per il fare, e sempre di più. Insomma, come vivere alla grande per vivere e invece così smettere di vivere, perdere la dimensione della realtà, vivere una vita parallela sganciata dalla propria, essere un altro e morire. Metaforicamente e relamente.
He's the danger, yes, ma non nel senso che crede lui.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque quoto Giorgio foreva&eva, assolutamente in inglese :up: io ho visto le prime due in italiano e le altre in inglese e non c'è paragone...
> 
> @Alessandra: la segreteria di Jesse....sai che non mi ricordo cosa dice?


Te la devo cercare su youtube,  sono in.partenza,  te la posto lunedi!


----------



## Alessandra (14 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta quale? sai che non mi ricordo... io ricordo bene quando lui ricomincia a provare pulsioni sessuali e lo fanno in cucina... che lei si stranisce....


Mi pare nella prima puntata. ...e' il compleanno di Walter e lei per regalo lo masturba,  e nel momento in cui lui sta per venire. ...lei....non mi ricordo. ...aveva vinto un ....grattaevinci online e lo distrae dal piacere. ..?
Sesso morto con tanto di lapide. ...
Non si capisce come lei sia incinta se I loro rapporti avevano quella passione. ...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Sapete che più leggo i vostri commenti più penso che sia una cagata?


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapete che più leggo i vostri commenti più penso che sia una cagata?


Sai che sto ancora pensando alla cosa del Mulino Bianco? Cioè se fosse una provocazione pur solo accennata o davvero a te sembra realistico. 

Perchè BB è costruito, in buona parte, sulla plausibilità (le sceneggiature sono pressochè perfette, nel regolare la necessità dello spettatore di attivare o meno la sospensione della credulità) dell'intreccio orizzontale. Per poi lanciarsi in iperboli da fumetto nei momenti nevralgici, celebrando le esagerazioni tramite una regia che io ho trovato sempre lucida.

Mi chiedo se a te non sembrerebbe al contrario completamente alieno. Hai provato a leggerne qualche critica da fonte autorevole?


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non si capisce come lei sia incinta se I loro rapporti avevano quella passione. ...


L'idea che mi sono fatto io è che raggiunto l'obiettivo (pancione) per Skyler del sesso fosse rimasto solo il contentino da dare al marito. Lei, all'inizio della storia, era fondamentalmente appagata, umilmente e con semplicità. In ogni caso ha senso proporla inizialmente come una mezza oca: enfatizza enormemente la rivoluzione successiva del personaggio (interpretata magnificamente, secondo me).


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sai che sto ancora pensando alla cosa del Mulino Bianco? Cioè se fosse una provocazione pur solo accennata o davvero a te sembra realistico.
> 
> Perchè BB è costruito, in buona parte, sulla plausibilità (le sceneggiature sono pressochè perfette, nel regolare la necessità dello spettatore di attivare o meno la sospensione della credulità) dell'intreccio orizzontale. Per poi lanciarsi in iperboli da fumetto nei momenti nevralgici, celebrando le esagerazioni tramite una regia che io ho trovato sempre lucida.
> 
> Mi chiedo se a te non sembrerebbe al contrario completamente alieno. Hai provato a leggerne qualche critica da fonte autorevole?


Ho scoperto che non è disponibile su sky quindi non lo vedrò per un po'.

Se il criterio per apprezzare un racconto di finzione fosse la verosimiglianza non so cosa si potrebbe guardare.

Mi dispiace se la rappresentazione del Mulino Bianco per tanti sia irrealistica per me non lo era. Facevamo colazione insieme, sorridevamo e scherzavamo. Le domeniche facevamo passeggiate e gite in bicicletta di cui i miei figli hanno bellissimi ricordi. 
Semplicemente siamo la prova che una famiglia felice non ha come premessa indispensabile la fedeltà.


----------



## Bender (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mettiamola così: ho adorato Heisenberg. L'ho trovato un personaggio sublime, confronto al quale l'Innominato è un chierichetto. WW, invece, ha scelto il male ogni volta che gli è convenuto ed è stato nelle condizioni di farlo. E spesso per futili motivi (orgoglio, rivendicazione, frustrazione).
> 
> Quindi, Heisenberg lo metto nell'Olimpo dei villain d'ogni tempo, WW sulla sedia elettrica.


Heisenberg è l'evoluzione di WW è il suo lato oscuro, non puoi separare le due cose.
WW ha sempre fatto una vita esemplare, si è sempre comportato seguendo le regole e ha rimediato una delusione dopo l'altra a partire dalla perdita di un lavoro prestigioso e in contemporanea della fidanzata che si e messa col socio e amico, ultimo tiro mancino il cancro, con più nulla da perdere all'inizio ha deciso di darsi al crimine solo per poter dare una vita dignitosa ai suoi cari.
WW si è trasformato gradualmente in Heisenberg per colpa di quello che ha passato prima e sopratutto per lo stare a contatto con l'ambiente ciminale, per sopravvivere ha dovuto adattarsi fin da subito, fin dal primo incontro con gli spacciatori nel deserto che volevano ucciderlo e poi dopo nello scantinato quando ha dovuto uccidere per non essere ucciso, io credo che sia per questo che non lo condannano in molti, l'unico grosso sbaglio che ha fatto è stato non sapersi fermare e continuare non più per l'obbiettivo che ormai aveva raggiunto ,ma per puro orgoglio personale e superbia, alla fine lo ha ance ammesso davanti a sua moglie e lo si capisce anche negli ultimi minuti dell'ultimo episodio, la chimica e quello che faceva era la sua passione e lo rendeva felice, per quello continuava aveva trovato qualcosa in cui poteva eccellere. secondo me quello che ha fatto amare tanto questo personaggio anche se negativo è stata la sua evoluzione partendo da situazioni molto improbabili dove era l'ultima persona adatta a quella situazione arrivando a raggiungere i massimi livelli, certo con un prezzo altissimo da pagare


----------



## Bender (15 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Come siamo tutti diversi  io non l'ho vista la brama di potere all'inizio. L'ho vista svilupparsi piano piano, contemporaneamente alla sua discesa nel lato oscuro....
> Jesse a volte l'avrei preso a schiaffi. Ma forse mi ha fatto rabbia perché troppo fragile..


anche per me non c'era brama di potere, anche perchè WW ad un certo punto voleva tirarsi fuori chiudere con Gus ma lui non glie ne ha dato la possibilità,dopo che ha elimitato Gus li è iniziata la brama di potere e il volere diventare il numero 1 anche quando gli altri gli dicevano di ritirarsi


----------



## Bender (15 Agosto 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Walter White secondo me è il miglior personaggio mai visto in una serie TV. Ha vacillato solo di fronte a Rust Cohle e Frank Underwood.


Frank Underwood è una merda vera altro che WW


----------



## Bender (15 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Io penso che il sentimento paterno ci sia, però principalmente Jesse gli serva. E' l'unico di cui può davvero fidarsi, in fondo. Ed è in gamba, nonostante tutti i guai che combina inizialmente. E con la meth ci sa fare. Davvero difficile da sostituire, insomma. Se WW ci tenesse a lui in un modo esclusivamente paterno, non mostrerebbe tutto quell'interesse a coinvolgerlo nelle sue manovre.


si questo è vero, però se ci fai caso quando lavora con il chimico di fiducia di Gus che è molto preciso e preparato non ci si trova e ripensa a tutti i casini combinati con Jesse, tipo quando erano rimasti bloccati nel deserto in mezzo al nulla, questo per me è affetto, non centra con il servigli, poi è vero che c'è sicuramente anche quella parte.


----------



## Bender (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Con la morte di lei, Heisenberg avrebbe ritrovato il suo secondo, che gli stava scivolando via "grazie" alla nuova relazione.


già in più proprio in quel frangente dovevano iniziare a consegnare grossi carichi  a Gus


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Agosto 2015)

Mi discosto un po: io ho trovato la serie ben fatta, sicuramente, ma sopravvalutata rispetto ad altre.
Il personaggio WW nasce giocando sulla simpatia per il poveraccio sfigato che vuole lasciare qualcosa alla famiglia: il lavoro non paga, il crimine si. E ci sta tutto. Ma poi la rapida evoluzione egocentrica lo rende per me poco coerente, troppo irrealistico. Da zimbello di tutti a cinico assassino di grandi e piccini. Un grottesco che mi fa godere del colpo di scena ma non mi esalta tanto da dedicarci troppa psicanalisi...
Jessie poi ce l'ho sempre avuto sul cazzo. Per me la sregolatezza è simpatica solo se abbinata al genio, altrimenti sei un cazzone ed io i cazzoni li detesto, Sorry.


----------



## Bender (15 Agosto 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Mi discosto un po: io ho trovato la serie ben fatta, sicuramente, ma sopravvalutata rispetto ad altre.
> Il personaggio WW nasce giocando sulla simpatia per il poveraccio sfigato che vuole lasciare qualcosa alla famiglia: il lavoro non paga, il crimine si. E ci sta tutto. *Ma poi la rapida evoluzione egocentrica lo rende per me poco coerente*, troppo irrealistico. Da zimbello di tutti a cinico assassino di grandi e piccini. Un grottesco che mi fa godere del colpo di scena ma non mi esalta tanto da dedicarci troppa psicanalisi...
> Jessie poi ce l'ho sempre avuto sul cazzo. Per me la sregolatezza è simpatica solo se abbinata al genio, altrimenti sei un cazzone ed io i cazzoni li detesto, Sorry.


ma quando hai a che fare con criminali come Tuco per sopravvivere devi perforza adattarti al loro modo di fare, il cambiamento è obbligato non voluto.
" chi combatte troppo a lungo contro i draghi, diventa drago egli stesso"


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma quando hai a che fare con criminali come Tuco per sopravvivere devi perforza adattarti al loro modo di fare, il cambiamento è obbligato non voluto.
> " chi combatte troppo a lungo contro i draghi, diventa drago egli stesso"


lascia perdere i draghi.   stai studiando?


----------



## feather (17 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascia perdere i draghi.   stai studiando?


A me sembra preparatissimo. Sui draghi sa tutto..


----------

